# Trumpeter DF-21 Chinese Ballistic Missile Carrier



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Over the holidays I have completed the Trumpeter 1/35 PLA DF-21 ballistic missile carrier. I am glad to see the last of this 800 piece monster, certainly one of the most complex kits I have ever attempted. 


The latest version of these missiles is of great concern to the US Navy, as they are purportedly the world's first anti-ship ballistic missile, designed to take out a carrier with a single conventional warhead. The technical aspects of targeting a moving ship with a ballistic warhead from a land-based platform 100s of miles away are complex, and there is considerable debate over whether the Chinese could actually do it. Nevertheless, the Navy has made ballistic missile defense a priority, especially in the Pacific.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That looks cool. It's one of Bugler's older kits but you never see one built. It certainly is an eye catcher.


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Nicely done and interesting commentary.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't build armour as a rule, and now I know why! 800 Pieces!!!

Man, you are a braver soul than I, and I salute you!:thumbsup:

Great job on what is certainly a very different and interesting subject.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks! Yes, this may have been the highest parts count I've ever encountered on any kit, including ships.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

That is one sweet build you have there my Friend.....Cheers mark


----------

